#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Ф. Кнауэр. Учебник санскритскаго языка, 3-е изд.

## Gasyoun

В начале апреля 2015 г. в серии "Bibliotheca Sanscritica" вышел из печати репринт "Учебника санскритского языка". Книга в России за сто лет стала достаточно известной, это 3-е издание (1908, 2011 и 2015 гг.). Автор - бесарабский немец Фридрих Кнауэр (умер в томской ссылке). Как и двухтомник Фриша содержит тексты и словарь, но в отличие от него также и грамматику, а словарь - этимологии. Предисловие и подготовка репринта к переизданию выполнена канд. филол. наук М. Гасунсом, непременным секретарем "Общества ревнителей санскрита". Биография статского советника Ф. Кнауэра доступна по адресу http://samskrtam.ru/friedrich-knauer/ 
Очередной репринт учебника Ф. Кнауэра еще не продается на Озоне (время публикации новой книги там около двух недель). Книга потолстела. 400 страниц по сравнению 344 страницами второго издания - это в основном дополненные, публикуемые впервые сведения про личность Кнауэра, как биографического, так и библиографического характера. Качество печати книги, увы, уступает второму изданию: чернила более серые, выглядят как ротапринтный Бюлер из кабинета Рериха, однако издание в разы превосходит "Лань". 
Осталось 12 экземпляров Кнауэра. Книги у составителя можно приобрести за 640 руб. (с доставкой, 116 руб. марки + 20 руб. конверт). Абономентом дешевле, при оплате карточкой за 1550 руб. получаете 4 тома (включая следующие три: грамматику Кнауэра, хрестоматию Лихушиной и грамматику Миллера) до осени 2015 г., что в 2.5 раза выгоднее, чем по отдельности. Вырученные средства используются для покрытия почтовых расходов по рассылке остальных 80 бесплатных экземпляров по учебным заведениям.



Библиографическая карточка:
Кнауэр Ф. И. (1849-1917)
Учебник санскритскаго языка. Грамматика, хрестоматия, словарь. 3-е изд., испр. и доп. Редакция и приложения М. Ю. Гасунса, предисловие И. А. Святополк-Четвертынского. – Москва : Книгоиздательство «АБВ», 2015. – 400 с., 1 л. портр. – (Серия „Bibliotheca Sanscritica“, 3) В кн.: — Репр. воспроизведение изд. / сост. Ф. Кнауэръ. — Лейпцигъ: Типография В. Другулина, 1908. — 296 с.

Аннотация (от редактора серии):
Аппарат нового, 3 го издания Кнауэра значительно переработан. Исправлены дюжины опечаток, единичные – в тексте репринта учебника (по сравнению с 2-м изд. 2011 г. и 1-м изд. 1908 г.). Значительно дополнена библиография (77 записей), добавлены сведения биографического характера (архивные материалы). Дополнен глоссарий Гасунса из 290 грамматических терминов.
Известна история о том как врач Б. Л. Смирнов в 1918 г. впервые увидел учебник. Увлеченный философией древних индусов, молодой человек не устоял перед искушением купить книгу. „Ну вот, кажется, сделал очередную глупость. Когда я буду изучать санскрит?“ Начал... и дальше уже не бросил. До смерти в 1967 г. он перевел на русский язык и издал в солнечном г. Ашхабаде около 23 000 щлок из эпоса „महाभारतम्“ белым стихом. А Вы могли бы?

Экспресс-аннотации (В.Г. Эрман и П.А. Гринцер):
Изданное въ Лейпцигѣ въ 1908 г., одно изъ немногихъ рус скоязычныхъ учебныхъ пособій по санскриту стало би бліо графической рѣдкостью. Переизданіе его было давно востребовано.
Въ этой книгѣ представленъ достаточно полный очеркъ грамматики санскрита, а также имѣется хрестоматія и словарь.
Учебникъ можетъ быть использованъ какъ на занятіяхъ съ преподавателемъ, такъ и при самостоятельномъ изученіи языка.

Переводчикъ Махабхараты, профессоръ каѳедры индiйской филологiи восточнаго ф-та СПбГУ В.Г. Эрманъ

Учебникъ Ф.И. Кнауэра былъ напечатанъ въ началѣ прошлаго столѣтія, но до сихъ поръ остается лучшимъ пособіемъ на русскомъ язы кѣ по изученію санскрита. Въ немъ весьма удачно (прагматично, экономно и при этомъ вполнѣ научно) изложены нормы и особенности сан скритской графики, фонетики, грамматики и словообразованія.
Приложенныя къ учебнику упражненія и фрагменты оригинальныхъ текстовъ отъ „Хитопадещи“ до „Щакунталы“ расположены въ соотвѣт ствіи съ принципомъ возрастающей трудности, обезпечивая по слѣ до ва тельность обученія, и снабжены квалифицированно и полно составленнымъ словаремъ.

Переводчикъ Рамаяны, ведущiй научный сотрудникъ РГГУ, профессоръ П.А. Гринцеръ

----------

Dechen Norzang (18.04.2015), Гошка (20.04.2015)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

Из какой страны осуществляется доставка?!

----------


## Гошка

> Из какой страны осуществляется доставка?!


http://www.bolesmir.ru/index.php?content=text&name=o580

----------

